# Great Day Sight Casting Reds; Seadrift, TX. 11/15/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfect day for sight casting reds, and drum with my good buddy Wayne Timmermann. It took us a little while to dial it in, but we found a few good shorelines holding fish. They couldn't resist the Buggs red/white lure.

Timed between cold fronts this time of year on the Middle Coast offers up days of sunny skies and light winds, great for sight casting. Give me a shout if you would like to try your hand at catching these cruising fish.


----------

